# The Magic Bullet... Truly Magic!



## astrobiologist (Jan 29, 2009)

I had seen infomercials years ago for this little blender called The Magic Bullet.  I thought to myself, "self, this could be a good way to have your protein shakes in the morning with less mess and quicker use".  But I put off the purchase... Years passed...  One day I saw it at Bed, Bath, and Beyond.  I wanted it, but the old sense of finances (i.e. my loving girlfriend) told me we couldn't afford it...  then, for christmas, my girlfriend's parent gave me a gift, and, ta-da, there was The Magic Bullet.

I use this little blender almost every morning!  it's a great, quick way to get my protein shake made.  This way i have great control over my protein, carbohydrate, and fat intake as well as which phytochemicals, minerals, vitamins, and nutrients I'm taking in.  If you use good ingredients, you can make a tasty beverage that'll fill you up and help your body rebuild itself after those long workouts in martial arts...


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 30, 2009)

So, here are my questions:

1. How does it do with frozen stuff? 

I have an Osterizer, which is a good blender. But when I put frozen strawberries in with yogurt and maybe seltzer, it just doesn't draw stuff down, and I have to keep stirring it.

2. What's the capacity?

3. Is it easy to clean? In other words, are the containers/caps/blades dishwasher safe?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 30, 2009)

Indeed,  The Magic Bullet rocks.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 30, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> So, here are my questions:
> 
> 1. How does it do with frozen stuff?
> 
> ...


 
1.)  It's "Magic" with frozen stuff!  I use frozen blueberries and ice and it's fine.

2.) It holds a small amount.  This is good for a quick single serving shake. (I've also made pasta sauces, minced up garlic and carrots, and made a hot chocolate mix).

3.)  Very easy to clean, almost so much so...  that it's Magic!


----------

